# best stove to heat 20 rads



## dawnsurprise (25 Jan 2012)

hi, 
we are looking at putting in a solid fuel stove with a back boiler to heat 20 rads.  house is a bunglow 2400sq ft.  we also have oil heating, however we are looking to save on the oil bill!  can anyoe recommend a suitable stove.  we are looking at the Hamco 30B.  any feedback would be very welcome


----------



## brokeagain (26 Jan 2012)

+1
I am in the same situation. I and currently spending 200 euro per month on oil and only turn it on for 3 hours a day.

We have open fire in living room but no back boiler.

If anyone has done this before I would love to hear about cost and how much tearing up of floors etc had to be done.


----------



## huskerdu (26 Jan 2012)

That exact question was posted only a few weeks ago, and there is some good information in the thread. 

http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=165138


----------



## vicar1 (10 Feb 2012)

We put in a Boru 30kw carraig mor stove in December. Our house is old, about 2300ft. Last year we used 4 fills ( 1000 litres ) of oil plus about euro 900 solid fuel in room heater stove in living room. The stove is heating all the downstairs rads ( 8 large doubles, equivalent to 20 singles, plumber says ) plus 2 upstairs bathrooms - rads not on in bedrooms as rooms warm enough from heat downstairs. we use the oil for 30 - 40 mins in the morning to start up system. We are using wood briquettes at 300 ton delivered, light easily, great heat but dont stay in that long. Tried coal, stays in but not any hotter than wood briquettes. 
We are very happy with the stove. Dont like the riddling system, the glass does go brown / black but a good burn cleans it. Most importantly saving us a fortune on the oil !


----------



## yerraboy (10 Feb 2012)

Most of those stoves are cast with firebricks on the inside. Ever wonder why they all look virtually the same? Well most are coming in from China (nothing wrong with that) as the cost of setting up a 'cast' process is huge. The more novel (and pricier) tend to be Swedish/Norwegian (jotul for example) You are pretty much buying the exact same stuff, it's just branded differently.

for example, and as far as I'm aware, the only actual cast produced in the UK is here...dunsleyheat.co.uk  excellent tertiary burn.

A great compromise is dowlingstoves.com. They are scottish, and build in thick mild steel to any size at a fairly competitive price (I think they were on CH4 kevin McClouds rand design a year or so ago, the modular steel house).
No fire bricks required, bespoke design, efficient burners.
personal recommendation, and no I don't work for them or get a slice of the action.
Make sure you add a Laddomat 21.


----------

